
Ask HN: You have a monthly subscription to hardware product – how do you price - samstave
Assume widget one costs you 100, and they will pay monthly for 3years for the device. How much do you charge per month?<p>And widget 2 is 30<p>And they will have hundreds of widget 1. But thousands of widget 2.<p>Is there some standard models I can follow?
======
Finnucane
Isn't that basically a lease? Is the user returning the product or is there an
option to buy at the end?

~~~
samstave
I wasn't quite sure if widget lease amortization? would be the same for a
small widget as opposed to a car. And no - they would not purchase.

Monthly service subscriptions for SaaS/PaaS are priced how?

Total cost of doing business/number of clients+profitEpectation/time etc?

